# Problème d'accès à certains sites internet



## Pierre-M (11 Juillet 2010)

Salut, je suis sous Léopard et ça fait moins d'une semaine que je rencontre des problèmes sur certains sites internet :

Caisse d'épargne
SFR

Sur le site de la caisse d'épargne par exemple, quand j'arrive à me connecter à mon compte, je ne vois que ma synthèse, il m'est impossible de voir l'historique, de faire un virement ...

Sur le site de SFR je n'arrive plus à me connecter


Qu'est ce qui se passe ? Et ce n'est pas uniquement avec Safari puisque avec Firefox c'est la même chose. Quand je me connecte avec mon iPhone en utilisant le même réseau wifi, aucun problème !

Sachant que je n'ai pas fait de mise à jour à part flash player ... 
Je vous avoue ne pas trop comprendre


----------



## chafpa (12 Juillet 2010)

Erreur, sorry :rose:


----------



## jethro2008 (12 Juillet 2010)

Les DNS du FAI sont-ils rentrés dans le paramétrage réseau du Mac ?

JLM


----------



## Pierre-M (12 Juillet 2010)

jethro2008 a dit:


> Les DNS du FAI sont-ils rentrés dans le paramétrage réseau du Mac ?
> 
> JLM



Bah ça j'en sais rien, je t'avoue que je suis une bille dans tout ce qui est réseau par contre je ne vois pas pourquoi du jour au lendemain il me serait devenu impossible d'accéder et/ou faire des manip sur ces sites ...


----------



## jethro2008 (13 Juillet 2010)

Voici les DNS de SFR:

212.30.96.108
213.203.124.146

Ouvrir "Menu Pomme"-"Préférences Systèmes" - "Réseau" cliquer en bas à droite sur "Avancé" puis "DNS" en haut.

Rentrer les deux adresses IP ci-dessus à gauche en cliquant sur + en dessous.

Cliquer sur OK en bas à droite...
Puis sur "Appliquer" dans la fenêtre de départ...

...et me dire si cela fonctionne !

JLM


----------



## Pierre-M (13 Juillet 2010)

Alors tout d'abord merci de m'aider... Le problème c'est que les modifications ne changent rien au problème ...


----------



## jethro2009 (13 Juillet 2010)

Essayer, en allant dans le menu Safari, de reseter Safari totalement.

Refaire l'essai d'accès aux sites problématiques.


----------



## Pierre-M (15 Juillet 2010)

Oui j'avais essaye le vidage du cache et aussi la reinitialisation total de safari... Rien n'y fait même après les scripts de maintenance de onyx... Je comprend pas :-(


----------



## jethro2009 (16 Juillet 2010)

Pour SFR par exemple, voulez-vous bien cliquer sur:

http://www.sfr.fr/

Cela ne marche pas ?


----------



## Pierre-M (17 Juillet 2010)

Alors le site de sfr s'affiche bien, mais je ne peux pas accéder à mon compte, une fois les identifiants renseignés ça se bloque.

Pour le site de la caisse d'épargne, j'arrive à me connecter à mon compte par contre une fois dedans, je ne peux rien faire et j'ai un message d'erreur JavaScript me disant que le délai est dépassé ... J'avoue ne pas comprendre, du jour au lendemain ça ne fonctionne plus alors que la seule modification effectuée a été de mettre à jour Flash ...


----------



## jethro2009 (17 Juillet 2010)

Est-ce que dans les Préférences - Sécurité de Safari, au niveau du contenu, plugins, java et javascipt sont cochés ? Est-ce que les ccokies sont acceptés des sites visités ?

JLM


----------



## viv2036 (18 Juillet 2010)

bonjour est-ce que je pourrais avoir les DNS de Orange s'il vous plait ?




jethro2008 a dit:


> Voici les DNS de SFR:
> 
> 212.30.96.108
> 213.203.124.146
> ...


----------



## jethro2009 (18 Juillet 2010)

195.92.195.94
195.92.195.95

Vous pouvez aussi mettre les dns de Google par exemple:

8.8.8.8
8.8.4.4

ou ceux d'OpenDNS:

208.67.222.222
208.67.220.220


----------



## Pierre-M (19 Juillet 2010)

jethro2009 a dit:


> Est-ce que dans les Préférences - Sécurité de Safari, au niveau du contenu, plugins, java et javascipt sont cochés ? Est-ce que les ccokies sont acceptés des sites visités ?
> 
> JLM



Alors oui tout est bien coché, pour les cookies, seuls ceux provenant des sites que je consulte sont acceptés ... Franchement je sais plus quoi faire


----------



## jethro2009 (19 Juillet 2010)

Puisque tout a commencé avec la mise à jour de Flash, on va le réinstaller, mais pas n'importe comment:

- dans /Bibliothèque/Application Support/Adobe/Flash Player supprimer Flash Player.plugin;
- idem dans le dossier de l'utilisateur actif (vous) si il s'y trouve;
- dans /Bibliotheque/Receipts/ supprimer Adobe Flash Player.pkg;
- idem dans le dossier de l'utilisateur actif (vous) s'il s'y trouve;

Vider la corbeille

Redémarrer le Mac;

Réinstaller Flash Player à partir de cette adresse:

http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/otherversions/

Voir si cela règle le problème.

Bon courage,
JLM


----------



## Pierre-M (20 Juillet 2010)

Bon alors j'ai effectué les tâches que tu m'invitais à réaliser et ça ne change rien. Par contre, y a du nouveau : j'ai pu tester via une autre connexion à internet : PPOE Orange. Et là ça marche nikel ... donc a priori ça serait un problème en rapport avec la connexion wifi que j'utilise habituellement : Freewifi.
L'étau se resserre !!

Encore merci de ta patience et de ton aide


----------



## jethro2009 (20 Juillet 2010)

Qui est le fournisseur d'accès internet à qui tu payes un abonnement ?


----------



## Pierre-M (21 Juillet 2010)

J'utilise le réseau wifi de mon voisin qui est chez Free. Mon beau père étant lui aussi chez free, on a des identifiants qui nous permettent de bénéficier des réseaux wifi que l'on trouve...  Ce weekend  je pourrai essayer sur la connexion free de la belle famille comme ça on verra si le problème est lie a freewifi


----------



## Pierre-M (27 Juillet 2010)

C'est bien Freewifi qui fait merder mes accès à certains sites car sur un réseau Free normal pas de problème ! Des idées à creuser pour résoudre le problème ?

Merci


----------



## ntx (27 Juillet 2010)

Problème de DNS : Préférences système > Réseau, vérifies si ce sont bien les mêmes pour le deux configurations réseau.


----------

